# How many calories for lean bulk



## Tomo1984 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi all

As tital says how many calories are needed for a lean bulk!!

Currently weight 170lbs @ 10% after a 10 wk cut!!

Now looking to rebound with lean gains for another 6-8 wks!!

Currently using test e @ 300mg which will b upped to 600mg pw for bulk stage!!!C

Cheers


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

ill probaly be corrected, by i always follow when Bulking, multiplyn your bodyweight by 19/20, so around 3300. Dont think thers a difference between target calories in terms of lean bulking and 'dirty' (hate that word) bulking, its just with lean bulking you'll be putting on less fat...hope this helps, but its my understanding


----------



## matt88 (Oct 26, 2008)

i think it your lean body mass you want to be multiplying it by not overall weight


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

It always makes me smile when I hear the words 'lean bulk'

The term bulk would mean adding as much mass as possible in a set amount of time, bulking normally means you eat as much as you can while keeping your margin for error low.

Adding mass gradually while keeping fat at a minimum is not really bulking.

Looking at your photo in your av and then looking at myself I'm in no position to give advice to you, but just adding 200-500 or so calories on top of your daily intake should be enough shouldn't it?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

That's David Haye u nutter


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

Haha


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

fatmanstan! said:


> That's David Haye u nutter


Lmao, I couldn't see who it was as I'm on my phone


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

cas said:


> Lmao, I couldn't see who it was as I'm on my phone


then its me.LOL


----------



## Lycan Prince (Jul 4, 2011)

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/layne2.htm

Thats one of the best articles I've ever read on how to get bulking right, everything is explained properly. Tried it myself definately works well.


----------

